# Finally found some bellies...  REAL BACON.... my first....



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2012)

For the past year I have searched for bellies... one butcher wanted  $3.65 for pumped & smoked and said I could re-smoke them... I don't think so.... He told me what a good deal it was.... 

So  anyway, I drove 45 miles to another butcher and he wanted $2.05.... no pump.... fresh bellies...  I ordered a case of 4 bellies, 61#.... He asked about what recipe I was using... then he said I have maple sugar cure that folks think is the best and said he would deliver it all to my house next week.... FREE...  So the bellies arrived packed in ice, individually vacuum packed, and there was 20# of maple sugar cure bagged up and ready...  No charge for the cure.... WHAT...  Free delivery and free cure... Well he argued over the $30 tip.... I said it is 90 miles round trip to your store and gas would cost more than that and he succumbed to my insistence...  I returned the styro ice chest and he said I could keep it....( 32x16x10x2" thick walls.).. how much are they your cost... $8.... So I gave him 3 coolers from Omaha Steaks, relatives send for the holidays... He was one happy store owner/manager... I think we now have a lasting business relationship...

Belly number 1....

Darn nice of the folks to individually vac pack the bellies...

.













Vac Packed Belly.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 18, 2012






Belly laying of paper towels ready for the Rub.... sorry the pic is fuzzy...  

I trimmed the ends and cut it into thirds... then weighed each piece and weighed the Rub for respective sections...  

It was pretty simple math to figure out.... The Rub is added at a 2% rate so I weighed the sections in grams...

a 1500 gram section needs 30 grams of Rub... 

Rub is made up of 85% salt -- 0.75% nitrite -- the rest is probably maple sugar, white sugar and cure enhancer.... 

The nitrite at 2% rate = 150 Ppm nitrite

Salt at 2% rate = 1.7% salt on the belly... 

I think the salt may be a little light at 1.7%.... A taste test will let me know for next batch....













The whole belly.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 18, 2012






Bellies rinsed, dried and hung in the smoker.... A big fan blowing on high, for 3 hours, formed a pretty good pellicle....

The mailbox mod on the MES left the elbow protruding about 1" inside the smoker....  I did not like where it was going to dump the smoke

so I added a chunk of flex duct..... works very good....  The tunnel mod, on the ceiling, to have the heat and smoke redirected to the center

for exhaust, worked very well.... I posted that mod a few days ago prepping for this smoke..... 













pellicle formation in the smoker.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 18, 2012


















exh tunnel 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 14, 2012






2 rows of Pitmaster's Choice dried and loaded for a 6 hour smoke.... It lasted 6 hours 10 minutes.... not bad

This baby will smoke for 9+ hours in the mailbox mod... 2 smokes have now verified that consumption rate in the

mailbox... 













Getting ready 6  hour smoke PC pellets.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 18, 2012






Smoker temp 2 deg below ambient in the morning...













day 1 start temp.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 18, 2012






Smoker temp 2 deg above ambient in the afternoon during the smoke...













day 1 end temp.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 18, 2012






Mailbox mod does not seem to heat up the smoker.....  If you notice the heat indicator is ON in the panel....  

I have a dimmer switch on the heating element so I can adjust it's output....

The electricity to the element is off now... I use the display to follow the smoker temp while cold smoking...

Today the belly got 6 hours of smoke.... they are resting in the refer until tomorrow... I will add 6 more hours of smoke tomorrow....

*Question... Do I need to move the bellies to the refer in the evening ??? Nighttime temps are around 42 at 6 AM.... *

I know bellies hang in smokers for days...  maybe it's colder or something... I don't know.... The smoke test may go on for 5 more days until I get 6, 6 hour smoke on the last chunk..

12, 24 & 36 hour smokes respectively.... or until I think the smoke is too much...  Today's 6 hour smoke was very light in color...  

This bacon test is to evaluate the Maple Sugar Cure/Rub as is..... and adjust the amount of smoke on each of the 3 portions currently in the refer....

I'll be back..... stay tuned and thanks for looking....   

I smoked the Jarlsberg Cheese and had a taste.... It is so good and creamy.... thanks for the tip about smoking it....  and salt and pepper smoked also...  WHEW.... busy....

Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 18, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> *Question... Do I need to move the bellies to the refer in the evening ??? Nighttime temps are around 42 at 6 AM....*



Good deal!!!!

I leave the bellies in the smoker, but protect from condensation.



~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 18, 2012)

I wound just how far he would be willing to deliver them bellies???? LOL Great deal !!!! and a new best friend ........


----------



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > *Question... Do I need to move the bellies to the refer in the evening ??? Nighttime temps are around 42 at 6 AM....*
> ...


Martin, thanks for the heads up on that.... I was not sure if there was enough salt at 1.7% and cure at 150 Ppm for a 6 day hang between 40-60 degrees....  The surface of the bacon has a very nice pellicle.... the humidity has been up and down daily between 20-80%...  Hopefully there is not much chance for condensate... If there is, I can turn the fan on in the AM....


Shoneyboy said:


> I wound just how far he would be willing to deliver them bellies???? LOL Great deal !!!! and a new best friend ........


Shoneyboy, evening.... Yeah, I was surprised at the price...  13% above his cost he said.... He asked if I wanted butts boned and vac packed for $1.52.... That will be for my next load of sausage and andouille.... He is a great find and hopefully a long time supplier.... I think he needs a surprise gift....


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 18, 2012)

I do usually use 2.25% to 2.5% total salt in my bacon, but that's really the only difference.


~Martin


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice find on the butcher, Dave! Although I have to say I was pretty surprised to learn that for someone with your experience, this is your first foray into bacon? I am eagerly awaiting your results.

I posted elsewhere that my first 8 hr cold smoke with Pitmasters Choice seemed very oversmoked to me. But now I wonder if I had properly seasoned my AMNPS before hand? It is plenty seasoned now.

I used to take my deer to a butcher in Winthrop, and he always did a great job. $100 to cut and wrap the entire thing. Even added beef suet to the ground venison.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 19, 2012)

Looking forward to the final results Dave - great to find a good butcher - wish I could


----------



## daveomak (Oct 19, 2012)

mneeley490 said:


> Nice find on the butcher, Dave! Although I have to say I was pretty surprised to learn that for someone with your experience, this is your first foray into bacon? I am eagerly awaiting your results.
> 
> I posted elsewhere that my first 8 hr cold smoke with Pitmasters Choice seemed very oversmoked to me. But now I wonder if I had properly seasoned my AMNPS before hand? It is plenty seasoned now.
> 
> I used to take my deer to a butcher in Winthrop, and he always did a great job. $100 to cut and wrap the entire thing. Even added beef suet to the ground venison.


Neeley, evening....  First attempt at belly bacon..... Lots of BBB....  You probably know how far Omak is from civilization.... It is even farther to pork bellies and they are really pricey....   Dave


----------



## babysmokologist (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey Dave:

I just cured and smoked my first bacon from the pig a friend raised for me. I smoked it for 52 hrs w/ apple wood, pecan, and corn cob dust/pellets w/ my AMNPS. I had a local butcher shop slice and wrap it for me. The butcher said it was some of the best he'd ever seen............now that's a compliment! It just goes to show, "homemade" is still the best.

Gary













photo_1[1].JPG



__ babysmokologist
__ Oct 19, 2012






Just out of the smoke house.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2012)

Gary, evening...    was that 52 hours continuous smoke ??  It sure looks good to me....   Dave


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Looking forward to the final results Dave - great to find a good butcher - wish I could


You know, it is not that long of a commute....  I could pre order it for you.....


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 20, 2012)

Dave I'm getting ready to do my 1st bacon shortly and now after reading your thread I'm confused, !!!

I though you had to cure the bellies 1st, like in Pops wet brine for about 3 wks, then go to the smoker,

What say you!!

al


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2012)

Al, morning....  I cured the bellies using a commercial rub the butcher gave me.... You can make your own rub....This rub is 85% salt, 0.75% pure nitrite... sugar etc... 

0.75% nitrite converts to 12% Cure# 1....  0.75 / 0.0625 (percent nitrite in cure# 1) = 12% cure# 1 and then you have to reduce the salt in the original recipe to account for the salt in the cure if you want to make the same rub..... using this rub the salt is 1.7% salt... I'm not sure it is enough salt for my liking so this test will tell.... I'm thinking of adding salt to the rub to bring it to 2% in the final product, and trying it.... and maybe adding garlic and onion next time also... 

I weighed each section of belly and added the correct amount of the rub for the cure addition, rubbed it in to the pork, stacked the belly meat to meat and put in a zip bag for 8 days in the refer turning daily.... 

Normally the cure penetration rate is figured at 1/4" of meat per day + 2 days....  1 1/2" belly should take 6 days for complete penetration + 2 extra days...  This method is a "semi dry" cure with no water added...

I have immersion cured other meats and don't particularly care for the texture...  it is like buying pumped turkeys and enhanced pumped bacon that you buy at the grocery store.... I wanted to try and duplicate bacon from when I was a kid....  Hopefully when this bacon is done, I will need to add oil to the pan to fry it.... that is my goal...   Dave


----------



## chefrob (Oct 20, 2012)

nice lookin' bellys dave......nevr used that type of cure so i couldn't answer you on the bellies being in the smoker. if i had to guess (and that's all it is) if it is fully cured and the temps are not that far off it should be fine. BTW, why not give it a 6 hr run while ya sleep......that way it would smoke that much faster.


----------



## nozzleman (Oct 20, 2012)

This is a good one, I can't wait to see how it all comes out. I have only been able to do buckboard bacon. Does anyone know of a source for bellies in the Dallas TX area?


----------



## roller (Oct 20, 2012)

Looking good Dave !!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2012)

chefrob said:


> nice lookin' bellys dave......nevr used that type of cure so i couldn't answer you on the bellies being in the smoker. if i had to guess (and that's all it is) if it is fully cured and the temps are not that far off it should be fine. BTW, why not give it a 6 hr run while ya sleep......that way it would smoke that much faster.


Rob, morning.... I have to watch the smoke and open the door every hour or two just to check....  I also run the dimmer switch on as low as it will go...  This AM the ambient temp was 45 and I turned the dimmer on.... now the smoker temp is 58 deg idling on low... I don't want condensate to form on the bellies....  I guess, being my first belly, and the trouble I had finding them, I'm mommy hen while this goes on....  

The first belly is in the refer after 2, 6 hour smokes and a few slices will be in the fry pan in a couple hours.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 20, 2012)

Dave,

hate to bug ya, I have another question,

You said earlier_,  I get 6, 6 hour smoke on the last chunk.._

_12, 24 & 36 hour smokes respectively.... or until I think the smoke is too much... Today's 6 hour smoke was very light in color..._

What temp are you trying to hold, I guess cold smoke at <100?

al


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 20, 2012)

Dave, In your last post your Mes idle @ 58, is this the temp that want for the whole smoke?

al


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2012)

Al, morning..... I'm trying to keep the smoking temps below 70 deg....   I have the smoker at 54 currently with an ambient of 38 deg....  I'm trying to stop condensate from being deposited on the bacon... The cold this morning has raised the humidity....   I sure like the dimmer switch for controlling the smoker temp.... It has more uses than I originally planned on....

Cold smoking in the past has been what ever mother nature had planned for that day... I think if the smoker temp and meat got below 40, the moisture from the combustion of the pellets or wood, would form on the meat...  smoke and moisture is a very bad thing...  (acid rain)...  

Dave


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 20, 2012)

Dave thanks again for the quick comeback.








   I really appreciate you and all the other SMF members answering, I know which have to be mundane & simple

questions for you folks. For me it's all new and still trying to learn,

Thanx again,

al


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 20, 2012)

>>>>>>>[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I have immersion cured other meats and don't particularly care for the texture...  it is like buying pumped turkeys and enhanced pumped bacon that you buy at the grocery store..[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I have to disagree Dave...[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]My bacon has never looked or tasted like store bought...[/color]













july 2012 bacon 017.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 20, 2012


















july 2012 bacon 023.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 20, 2012






Yours looks like it is moving along nicely....

  Craig


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2012)

Here is the first of 3 sections cut from one belly....  Smoke 6 hrs a day for 2 days....













2 12 hr slab.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 20, 2012






Trimmed up to fit the small old Rival Food Slicer....

Put in the freezer for 2 hours or so to firm up so it will slice easy....

The trim was put back in the smoker for the duration.... 4 more days....













2 ready to slice.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 20, 2012






Sliced up pretty well.... Skin left on.... 













2 sliced.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 20, 2012






Portioned into about 1# bundles.... wrapped in plastic wrap....













2 pk in plastic wrap.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 20, 2012






Vac-packed in those great vac-bags from Lisa B....













2 vac packed.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 20, 2012






Bride likes bacon cooked in the oven... Cooked at 400 deg for 20-40 min. depends on thickness....

She also uses the convection bake setting...She said, "this is so much better than store bought"... 

I thought more salt was needed but I was over ruled... I think, next batch, I will take the bacon from 1.7% to 2% anyway...

If she notices I will be in deep doo-doo... Just sayin'... Bacon needs salt IMHO....   













2 money baked bacon.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 20, 2012






Here is the baking set-up for those who ain't cooked bacon like this.....

If you look close, you can see the second baking sheet under the top pan...

Keeps the grease from splattering.... like an air-bake pan for cookies...

the bacon grease is ready to go in the refer jar...













2 cooking rack setup.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 20, 2012






I'm so glad bride likes the bacon.... and I do too....  there is no way to describe the difference...

I will finish the smoking cycle on the other two hunks in the smoker to determine how much smoke is too much.....

3 more bellies to go in the freezer.....  Recipe altering will begin on those bellies...  Salt, up a little... Black pepper, garlic, onion... Who knows...

I will keep looking at recipes on this forum.... this place is so AWESOME... Two years ago I knew how to smoke fish... that was it.... 

Everyone here has contributed to my level of competence..... Thank you so much....

 As my sig line says.....   When I got here I was a dummy...I learned quite a bit...I am still a dummy...only smarter.. 

Without the great folks on SMF, this would not have been possible...Thank you one and all.... Another success story...

Dave


----------



## jp61 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice job Dave, the bacon looks great!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks awesome Dave!




~Martin


----------

